# Interruptor Normalmente Cerrado en Isis Proteus 7.4 SP3



## vootha33 (Nov 26, 2009)

Disculpen si alguien sabe donde puedo hallar un interruptor normalmente cerrado (NC) en Isis de Proteus por favor digame. o si hay que bajar alguna libreria extra, se les agradeceria me dijeran cual. He intentado con relevadores de dos estados y si funcionan pero es mucha circuitería para la función de un simple NC. Se me hace raro que nadamas venga el NA. Al menos como pulsador.


----------



## Vick (Nov 26, 2009)

Todos los interruptores y pulsadores en Proteus se pueden configurar como normalmente cerrados en sus propiedades...

Solo haz lo siguiente:

1. Entra en las propiedades del switch o pulsador.
2. Activa la opción "Edit all properties as text"
3. En la opción STATE pon =1.
4. Da click en OK.

Y listo...


----------



## vootha33 (Nov 26, 2009)

perfecto!!  mil gracias vick! no me sabia eso.. me has salvado la vida


----------

